# Significance of the rainbow



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I was recently in WY and while there had taken a picture of a rainbow. When I got home I showed the picture to my nephews and their parents and asked "what are the 2 significances of the rainbow?". They knew the first which was God's promise to never destroy the earth with flood again. Do you know the second significance? (this was something I learned thru BSF - Bible Study Fellowship).


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I would like the answer to that one, too. The two books of the bible where the rainbow is talked about is Genesis and Revelation. CF?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

The other significance is that God brought something down from heaven that up til then mortal man had never seen and was not intended to see, that is, until God made his promise to Noah. It is just one example of the many wonders that await us. You see, had God not brought us the rainbow we would have never known such a thing existed. What other things await us? He's talked of a place already built for us when we go there. What might it look like? What could the view be like? Will we like our neighbors? LOL


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> I would like the answer to that one, too. The two books of the bible where the rainbow is talked about is Genesis and Revelation. CF?


Ez. 1:28


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

midnighthoudini said:


> Ez. 1:28


Really!? That was the answer this morning on the kids panel question/answer contest called "Bible Bowl" on KHCB Saturday morning radio show. I'll need to call that one in. The facilitator definitely asked, "....where are the only two places in the bible...the rainbow is mentioned...." Thanks, CF?


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> Really!? That was the answer this morning on the kids panel question/answer contest called "Bible Bowl" on KHCB Saturday morning radio show. I'll need to call that one in. The facilitator definitely asked, "....where are the only two places in the bible...the rainbow is mentioned...." Thanks, CF?


I find 3 references to the rainbow:

1. Gen. 9:13
2. Ez. 1:28
3. Rev. 4:3

I do not find any verses to support the original writer's claim of 2 significances of the rainbow, but it sounds good. And, who is to question what he learned in BSF?

Blessings,


----------

